# everyone using reiser4, read

## Redeeman

hey, all known bugs are now fixed in reiser4. and there is a autosnapshot.

i encourage you all to get a kernel with the updated snapshot.

2.6.7-Redeeman1 has that.

if you want it, get it from:

http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/2.6.7-Redeeman1

thanks.

----------

## butters

Where are the livecd's hosted?  Have they been updated since the 2.6.5-rc2 snapshots?  Should we expect reiser4 in the -mm patchset shortly?

Thanks for your work.

----------

## Jazz

does that mean that reiser4 is now stable ? and will be added to the main kernel sources shortly ??

And that we fcan now safely use the new filesystem that kicks everyone's A$$ ?

If yes then YEEHOOOOOOOOOOOOO !   :Twisted Evil: 

BYe,

Jazz

----------

## Jake

I bought a 200Gb hard drive and I'm expecting it to be delivered any day now. I was hoping reiser4 would be ready to use on the huge partition (about 180 real Gb). Otherwise it'll be XFS. I hope they've fixed the performance issues I was encountering (see 1, 2, 3). I have details in the reiser4 vs. reiser3 thread. It's not that reiser4 is bad, but it's not as good as I expected.

Is your patch against vanilla? I'd rather not run mm.

----------

## cybrjackle

I think your bandwith is being KILLED, do you have a mirror.  I'm almost done with an install from your ISO and now i can't get to your latest kernel.  For now i'm going to use gentoo-dev-sources and grab the patch from NAMESYS.

----------

## Jazz

Could u also post the link to the snapshot from Namesys, for the final reiser4 release !

Man, i still am in doubt whether reise4 has been finalised.. how come its not on Osnews.com or slashdot ?

Anyways, looks like we're ahead of everyone else eh   :Twisted Evil: 

BYe,

Jazz

----------

## cybrjackle

This is what i just grabbed,

http://thebsh.namesys.com/snapshots/LATEST/all.diff.gz

Hope it's correct    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cybrjackle

FYI...

I tried using the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r5 w/ the patch and "make" kept bombing out so I went w/ gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 / patch and compiling now.

EDIT:

BAH! spoke to soon

  CC      fs/reiser4/as_ops.o

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c: In function `move_inode_out_from_sync_inodes_loop':

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:570: error: structure has no member named `dirtied_when'

make[2]: *** [fs/reiser4/as_ops.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiser4] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

----------

## Jazz

The date is displayed to be 24-march ! isnt that a bit old ? or is it supposed to be like that..

Anyways, can someone confirm whether reiser4 has been finalised or not ?

I'm getting a bit too anxious.

BYe,

Jazz

----------

## cybrjackle

Well, I hope third time is the charm,  I grabbed love-sources

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185500&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

----------

## Jake

I think Redeeman meant http://www.namesys.com/auto-snapshots/reiser4-2004.06.23-19.36-linux-2.6.7-rc3-mm1.diff.gz.

----------

## butters

does that patch apply to 2.6.7 (final) or -rc3?

I think I'll wait for tomorrow... Redeeman's time zone should be asleep now, and he did promise a new LiveCD once Namesys released these snapshots, so maybe he'll have time to build the LiveCD tomorrow.

Redeeman: Can you please include the latest Redeeman-sources kernel ebuild/sources/patches on the LiveCD so we don't need to worry about broken hosting (the mirror you posted is currently down)?  Also, can you include the catalyst spec files you used to build the LiveCD?

This is great work; introducing the community to new filesystems is a hard task, look at how long it took for reiserfs (3.x) to gain acceptance as a stable filesystem alternative.  I think that reiser4 will quickly establish itself as the flagship open source filesystem once it's merged into the mainline kernel, not only for its performance, but because of its modular expandability.

----------

## Jazz

Ok this is getting really very annoying, i dunno how to apply the new reiser patch to my love-sources..

Can someone guide me thru it ?

Acc to the love-sources post i first need to reverse the previous patch..

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc3-love2 

wget -O - -q http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/reiser4-2.6.7-rc3-love1-2004.06.11.bz2 | bzcat | patch -p1 -R

```

Ok all fine no probs, but now how do i patch it with the latest reiser4 patch ?? if i just do a 

```

cat /mnt/iso_temp/reiser/reiser4-2004.06.23-19.36-linux-2.6.7-rc3-mm1.diff | patch -p1
```

It says something about a previous'ly reverse patch detected and shit.. an di dunno what to do, then i also tried it with a -R but this time i get a srt of different messages..

How do i go abot sucessfully patching it ?

BYe,

jazz

PS :- i cant wait till tommorrow   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Redeeman

 *cybrjackle wrote:*   

> This is what i just grabbed,
> 
> http://thebsh.namesys.com/snapshots/LATEST/all.diff.gz
> 
> Hope it's correct   

 

NO!

----------

## Redeeman

now my box is up again. and you can download.

answer to questions:

the guy with poor performance:

thats really bad, i dont know whats happening, but i can assure you, that reiser4 is a million times better than that here, the only case where it aint the fastest, is deleting a kernel, where that takes abit longer. i dont know what you can do.

will reiser4 go to main kernel?!

dunno, zam talked about them preparing a snapshot that they would send the andrew and stuff, and they also made a new webserver to host namesys.com, that was a reiser4 install.

livecd:

there was never a updated one.

you can use the one there is now, and when you then boot the new kernel, 2.6.7, it will update the disk layout, after you have booted a 2.6.7 kernel with reiser4 DO NOT try to mount with livecd, it will not work.

BE SURE TO GET REISER4PROGS 0.5.5, and libaal 1.5.2.!!!!!

i am doing what i can to provide a updated livecd with all the missing stuff, plus a newer kernel.

----------

## yngwin

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

>  libaal 1.5.2.

 

I suppose you mean 0.5.2?

----------

## Redeeman

yes, sorry

----------

## cybrjackle

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.7.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/redeeman-sources-2.6.7-r1/work

 * Applying 2.6.7-mm1.patch...                                                    [ ok ] * Applying 2.6.7-Redeeman1.patch.patch...                                        [ !! ] 

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/redeeman-sources-2.6.7-r1/temp/2.6.7-Redeeman1.err.patch to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: portage/redeeman-sources-2.6.7-r1 failed.

!!! Function unipatch, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.

----------

## Redeeman

what does the thing say?

anyway, i didnt test my ebuild, as i hate using ebuilds for kernel sources. just do it manually

----------

## cybrjackle

 :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

>  * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/redeeman-sources-2.6.7-r1/temp/2.6.7-Redeeman1.err.patch to any bug you may post.
> 
> 

 

Guess I should have done that huh?  I'm at work now, will get to it later.

----------

## Jazz

 *Jazz wrote:*   

> Ok this is getting really very annoying, i dunno how to apply the new reiser patch to my love-sources..
> 
> Can someone guide me thru it ?
> 
> Acc to the love-sources post i first need to reverse the previous patch..
> ...

 

Umm anyone care to answer this please ? i us love-sources and so i need to get reiser4 workin in that !

Bye,

Jazz

----------

## phranzee

@Redeeman: could you add to your livecd kernel that supports reiser4 with short keys ?

----------

## cybrjackle

 *Jazz wrote:*   

>  *Jazz wrote:*   Ok this is getting really very annoying, i dunno how to apply the new reiser patch to my love-sources..
> 
> Can someone guide me thru it ?
> 
> Acc to the love-sources post i first need to reverse the previous patch..
> ...

 

http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.7-r1.notes

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc3-love2 

wget -O - -q http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/reiser4-2.6.7-rc3-love1-2004.06.11.bz2 | bzcat | patch -p1 -R

```

^That should patch it^

----------

## Redeeman

dont use love-sources right now., it doesent have the latest snapshot!

livecd:

no, large keys is recommended ;P

----------

## phranzee

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> no, large keys is recommended ;P

 my mistake, ok  :Smile: 

----------

## snekiepete

Redeeman,

Glad to see this new release, I am bootstrapping a new system now and I plan on using this Kernel. I have been a love-sources user for quite some time, and I am excited to try something different.

Could it be possible for you to include an smp kernel on your next live-cd if and when that is available?

thanks

----------

## Jake

I was having problems with the ebuild and manually patching. It worked with -p3, but 2 hunks failed

```
patching file include/linux/rcupdate.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 101.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 114.

Hunk #3 succeeded at 146 with fuzz 2.

2 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/linux/rcupdate.h.rej
```

I tried fixing the hunks, but it fails to compile. Obviously you have something that works. It might be easiest to just remake the patch.

----------

## squeegy

Same hunks are failing for me as well....    :Sad: 

----------

## Jake

If anyone wants what I'm running now, against 2.6.7-rc3-mm1, you can get it from http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/2.6.7-rc3-mm1-JM.patch.bz2

It has the 23-Jun-2004 23:46 auto-snapshot, all of Redeeman's fixes except the mm1 one, the security fix for that recent bug, and Con's new auto-swappineess biasied for less swapping. I didn't include nicksched. Note that there is a more current auto-snapshot. I hope everything's fixed, because I only have 10Mb of my new 200Gb HD not as reiser4  :Smile: 

EDIT: to upgrade to the 24-Jun-2004 23:43 auto-snapshot, also apply http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/2.6.7-rc3-mm1-JM_to_JM2.patch.bz2

----------

## Isaiah

 *butters wrote:*   

> Thanks for your work.

 

Ditto dat  :Cool: 

----------

## watersb

 *Jake wrote:*   

> I was having problems with the ebuild and manually patching. It worked with -p3, but 2 hunks failed
> 
> 

 

Me too. In rcupdate...

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

i just tried redeeman-2.6.7-r2 and i get a kernel panic and unable to mount my root partition.. :/

already tried with a clean config but the same error.. i'm having the same problem using xx-sources, but not with love, speedy, lokean...

what can be the cause of this?

----------

## Gentree

Hi,

maybe I've forgotton how to do this but : 

```
bash-2.05b# ls

2.6.7-Redeeman1.patch.bz2  redeeman-sources-2.6.7-r1.ebuild

bash-2.05b# ebuild re*.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'sys-kernel/redeeman-sources-2.6.7-r1' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/sys-kernel/redeeman-sources/redeeman-sources-2.6.7-r1.ebuild

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

```

I've been using love since December but it seems to be stagnating a bit on integrating r4 so I'm still useing love-2.6.6-love4 (which is brillant and r4 is sound with 2.6)

I am hoping redeeman has got the jump on the R4 issues for 2.7 , sounds promising.

What am I missing with the above errors, 

Thx

 :Cool:  [/code]

----------

## spb

Is the ebuild in $PORTDIR_OVERLAY/sys-kernel/redeeman-sources?

----------

## Gentree

OK , me being dumb as I thought , it was in redeeman not redeemen-sources.

Thx  :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

cant emerge:

here;s snip from the end of  /usr/portage/tmp/portage/redeeman-sources-2.6.7-r1/temp/2.6.7-Redeeman1.err.patch

```
--------------------------

|diff -Naur miscbinds/work/linux-2.6.6/scripts/kconfig/gconf.c mnt/reiser4/linux-2.6.6/scripts/kconfig/gconf.c

|--- miscbinds/work/linux-2.6.6/scripts/kconfig/gconf.c 2004-05-10 04:33:20.000000000 +0200

|+++ mnt/reiser4/linux-2.6.6/scripts/kconfig/gconf.c    2004-06-23 23:23:00.946342496 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 110375

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur miscbinds/work/linux-2.6.6/scripts/kconfig/mconf.c mnt/reiser4/linux-2.6.6/scripts/kconfig/mconf.c

|--- miscbinds/work/linux-2.6.6/scripts/kconfig/mconf.c 2004-05-10 04:32:26.000000000 +0200

|+++ mnt/reiser4/linux-2.6.6/scripts/kconfig/mconf.c    2004-06-23 23:23:00.964339760 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

bash-2.05b# 
```

----------

## Redeeman

sorry for this.... grab 2.6.7-Redeeman2!

http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources

----------

## squeegy

new redeeman2 gives me a kernel panic on boot...   :Sad: 

----------

## watersb

Redeeman2 fails to compile on my SeLinux (selinux-2004.1) system.

```

security/selinux/hooks.c:4286: error: 'selinux_netlink_send' undeclared here (not in a function)

.

.

.

```

So I wish I could try it -- looks like a great kernel!

----------

## thumper

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> sorry for this.... grab 2.6.7-Redeeman2!
> 
> http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources

 

Bummer, tried and got this:

```
An error occurred while loading http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources:

Timeout on server

Connection was to kaspersandberg.com at port 80
```

George

----------

## Redeeman

sorry, dunno about selinux

----------

## taskara

Hey Redeeman,

can't seem to access your server, did you need another mirror?

-chris

----------

## Redeeman

i like mirrors - but actually, alot people have offered me, so i have mirrors  :Smile:  however, i dont have time bringing them up2date  :Neutral:  so its actually my own fault that theres no mirror, anyway, i will try remember the mirror, my box is up now.

----------

## taskara

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> i like mirrors - but actually, alot people have offered me, so i have mirrors  however, i dont have time bringing them up2date  so its actually my own fault that theres no mirror, anyway, i will try remember the mirror, my box is up now.

 

fair enough  :Wink:  well if u do need another mirror let me know.. I could always setup an auto "rsync" so u don't have to keep them up-to-date yourself  :Smile: 

thanks for all your work

-chris

----------

